# A Beer Bottle Beer Bottle Opener



## Edgar (Mar 13, 2016)

My brother built a beer barn on his farm (The Rancho not so Grande) by reconstructing our old barbeque pit building from back when mom & dad had a little country store & also sold barbeque on weekends. He has a birthday later this month, so I made him this bottle opener for his beer barn. It's the size & shape of a 12-ounce Shiner Bock beer bottle. I made it from an old cedar post from his place, salvaged from an old fence that we helped our dad build many years ago.


----------



## Jack Parker (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice work Ed, your's came out much better than the one that I tried a while back


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 13, 2016)

Two thumbs up Edgar!  Wonderful that the cedar has special meaning!
I am a sure he will like it!

I made a bottle stopper once for a neighbor in the shape of their favorite beer bottle. It was well received.


----------



## CREID (Mar 13, 2016)

"A Beer Bottle Beer Bottle Opener"
Ok, now type that six times fast. 
I would ask you to say it six times, but I wouldn't be able to hear ya.:biggrin:


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice Ed, that wood is beautiful. It's a great talking point.

Bob


----------



## mark james (Mar 14, 2016)

Great background - and a wonderful grain to the wood!


----------



## Edgar (Mar 14, 2016)

mark james said:


> Great background - and a wonderful grain to the wood!



Thanks Mark, I've processed several of these old 50-60 yo cedar posts and they've all had some of the most striking grain that I've ever seen in cedar. I don't think we have very many left that are big enough to yield much useful wood, but I'm going to gather up all that I can on our next trip back to the old home place.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 14, 2016)

So how many bottles of shinerbock were needed to ensure that the bottle opener was perfectly sized?:tongue:


----------



## Krash (Mar 14, 2016)

D.Oliver said:


> So how many bottles of shinerbock were needed to ensure that the bottle opener was perfectly sized?:tongue:


 
I'm sure he had to do a few test runs to make sure it operated correctly!

Plus he had to write the operator's manual ... you know with pictures and Surgeon General warnings!


----------



## Edgar (Mar 14, 2016)

D.Oliver said:


> So how many bottles of shinerbock were needed to ensure that the bottle opener was perfectly sized?:tongue:



A full case :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

I wanted to be sure that I had a large enough sample to be able to average out any manufacturing variations in the bottle sizes. :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## PapaTim (Mar 15, 2016)

What a great story and a well done opener. Love the look of that wood as well as its source.


----------



## shastastan (Mar 15, 2016)

edohmann said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > So how many bottles of shinerbock were needed to ensure that the bottle opener was perfectly sized?:tongue:
> ...



Ha, ha,  Very creative retort, Ed.

I'm going to make one on a smaller scale for my son.  Going to make it out of alder or some other hardwood scrap.  Hope you don't mind?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## triw51 (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful workmanship Ed, you do some great work (except your puzzles, they are killers)


----------



## Edgar (Mar 15, 2016)

shastastan said:


> edohmann said:
> 
> 
> > D.Oliver said:
> ...



Absolutely not - have at it & please post a photo when you are done. 

There's certainly nothing particularly original about what I've done with these bottles & I'm especially grateful to Bob Wemm for getting me started on these things.

Here's another idea that I'm going to try soon. I'm going to make some bottles the size of a 7 ounce beer bottle & put these threaded inserts into the neck so they can be used as a beer keg tap handle. 
E Z Lok P N 400 6 3 8 16 Threaded Brass Insert for Wood 10 Pieces | eBay


Edgar


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 16, 2016)

Both the Beer Barn and the Bottle Opener with ties back to your parents, what a great way to remember them when you have a gathering.

Well done!!!

Dave.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks great Ed! I'm sure that will be a well appreciated gift.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome!  What a great idea!


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 17, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Here's another idea that I'm going to try soon. I'm going to make some bottles the size of a 7 ounce beer bottle & put these threaded inserts into the neck so they can be used as a beer keg tap handle.
> E Z Lok P N 400 6 3 8 16 Threaded Brass Insert for Wood 10 Pieces | eBay



Great story on the wood and great job on the opener!

FYI, Woodcraft also has the threaded brass inserts in several sizes for $6.99 for 8 Woodcraft threaded brass insert

Mike


----------



## Edgar (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Michael, I don't know why I didn't think to check Woodcraft since I drive right by their store every day. DUH!


----------

